# ASCC Security Guard



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*
American Samoa Community College

EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITY
*
Physical Facilities and Management

*Position Title: Security Guard

Employment Status: *Full Time / 12 Months - Career Service

*General Description:
*
The Security Guard reports directly to the Head Security and serves as part of Campus Security for

ASCC. He/she works on designated shifts; upholds all safety procedures of ASCC; patrols the entire

campus and carries after-hours phone; monitors time clock procedures for ASCC; and maintains a

daily log of noticeable events and circumstances on a database for review by the supervisor.

*Job Duties and Responsibilities:
*
 Responsible for understanding safety procedures and security regulations set by ASCC.

 Provide written reports of incidents during shift.

 Responsible for maintaining golf carts, vehicles and any equipment required in the

performance of his/her job.

 Keep office area clean and neat and maintain all duty regulations.

 Make patrol rounds according to shift assignment

 Keep daily log monitoring the time clock, and any events or issues arising.

 Participate in all trainings (i.e. computer) in order to upgrade skills.

 Carry out all other duties designated by the supervisor.

 Perform other duties as assigned by Head Security or Officer of Physical Facilities and

Management.

 Report to work on time according to assigned shift.

 Monitor and answer phone calls after hours and on weekends.

 Responsible for enforcing campus security

 Wear official uniform to work unless instructed otherwise.

*Minimum Qualifications:
 High School diploma or better. Two years related experience and/or training. Must be

physically fit; be fluent in Samoan and English; and be willing to work all shift hours,

including weekends. Must possess knowledge of safety and security procedures of ASCC

and have the ability to stand and walk for long periods. Must have a current and valid

driver's license. Hazmat, Standard Aid and CPR familiarity/certification is a plus.

Salary: GS 07/09: $11,786.00 - $12,826.00 per annum.

Application Deadline: May 9th, 2019 no later than 4pm.

AMERICAN SAMOA COMMUNITY COLLEGE

P.O. Box 2609, Pago Pago, American Samoa 96799

(684) 699-9155  (684) 699-8606 (fax)*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Really Jim!?!
Who the phuk on this forum do you think is fluent in SAMOAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Really Jim!?!
> Who the phuk on this forum do you think is fluent in SAMOAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They actually speak English and I figured that SOMEONE might like to move to somewhere within the United States where the border isn't a real issue*. 

The coastline, however...&#8230;

*Keeping in mind that Hawaii, the American Virgin Islands and Guam are all NON-Border regions. Of course any state bordering Canada faces REAL issues, unlike the 4 that border Mexico.


----------



## Dre51085 (Sep 15, 2011)

*"Salary: GS 07/09: $11,786.00 - $12,826.00 per annum" *


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dre51085 said:


> *"Salary: GS 07/09: $11,786.00 - $12,826.00 per annum" *


American Samoa must have a very low cost of living.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

You ever tried to make a Samoan DO something or arrest them? Unless they have REALLY good medical insurance and a Level One Trauma Center...pass.
BTDT, got the scars...


----------



## Dre51085 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> American Samoa must have a very low cost of living.


extremely low, but the weather must be beautiful to offset that.


----------

